# Nashville tuning



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I was browsing over at TGP and I ran across this thread on the Nashville tuning. That is replacing the four bottom strings with a lighter gauge and tuning them an octave higher. You leave the top B and E as is. Well curiousity made me go down to my favorite store and pick up some lighter gauge strings as advised. I took one of my acoustics and restrung it this way. Wow what an interesting sound, it seems to work better in some keys than others, especially nice in E. Sort of a cross between an open tuning and 12 string sound. Try it you may like it..... I do.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Economic spin off*

And if you shop around you can get great deals on 12 string strings: half go on the Nashville tuned guitar and the others go on a regular tuned guitar :tongue:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

not a bad idea... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mr. Bonsai (Mar 22, 2007)

*Nashville downtuned*

Hey PaulS, my guitar is often "nashville-tuned". I tune the low string three half steps down to "C#" and the 2nd string to "F#"; the other strings are tuned to B - E - B - E . If you try this way with strings 13" to 56" you'll get the typical nashville "twang". I play a self created fingerstyle with two slides (one at each little finger) and for that style the nashville tuning gives 2 x 2 strings that are in the same tune. And it makes a lot of fun two play this way. Stay tuned!


----------

